# Topics > Smart home > Smart furniture >  Ori systems, smart furnirure, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - oriliving.com

vimeo.com/orisystems

facebook.com/oriliving

twitter.com/ori_living

instagram.com/ori_living

CityHome Lab, MIT Media Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

Director, Changing Places Research Group & City Science Initiative, MIT Media Lab - Kent Larson

----------


## Airicist

CityHome Changing Places Group

Uploaded on Jul 13, 2011

----------


## Airicist

MIT Media Lab CityHome: What if 200 ft2 could be 3x larger?

Published on May 12, 2014




> The CityHome is an ultra-efficient, responsive urban home, providing a hardware and software ecosystem for personal space customization.
> A micro-unit apartment developed by Kent Larson's Changing Places Research Group.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Ori
July 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Turn studio flats into spacious one-bedroom apartments with this amazing robotic furniture"

by Rick Stella
July 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yves Behar and MIT's Ori robotic furniture reconfigures tiny apartments"

July 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Ori apartment animation
July 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robot furniture makes one room feel like three

Published on Jun 29, 2017




> The Ori system of smart furniture turns a studio apartment space into a closet, living area or bedroom.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic interiors"
Smart furniture transforms spaces in tiny apartments into bedrooms, work spaces, or closets.

by Rob Matheson
January 31, 2018

----------

